# What would you do to improve the 3 series...



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

In addition to the stuff already posted:

1) deliver a stereo option that can be played at moderate volumes without a whole symphony of squeaks/rattles/buzzes from the speakers and nearby door components.

2) Add a center-neutral position to the left/right side view mirror selector switch.

3) Add a key/car memory option to also auto-_unlock_ the doors when shutting off the engine if they auto-locked when starting.

4) put a hatch in the touring wheel-well panel so the CD changer caddy can be swapped without emptying the trunk and disassembling the vehicle.

I'll probably write to BMWNA with a "what the heck were you thinking for not providing these" letter at some point.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A bigger trunk would be nice, but not if it's at the expense of a Bangle bustle.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*dammit.*

TD beat me to the punch.

'tried to post this morning but bimmerfest was acting up.



agree. to heck with premium package and the current "sport" package which consists of rather heavy 17 inch wheels on mediocre rubber. the "sport" package should be lightweight 17"ers, 4piston calipers upfront, 2pistons (at least) in the rear, slotted rotors, an LSD and shed some insulation.

if one really pushed it, regear the 5 speed or give all 3 series higher ratio rear ends.

and call this "clubsport". not that awful poseur humongous rear wing package currently called "clubsport".

regards,
le chien noir


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

What Nate and TD said. :thumbup:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*to get at some of the implied things:*

i know i will catch flak for this, but there are two mottos in the luxury car market.

one is "relentless pursuit of perfection".

one is "the ultimate driving machine".

that said, i really don't understand some of these ergonomic issues/complaints.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: to get at some of the implied things:*



pdz said:


> *i know i will catch flak for this, but there are two mottos in the luxury car market.
> 
> one is "relentless pursuit of perfection".
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I too love my window switches in the center console. Tradition is only part of the equation - they are more intuitive that way, esp. for cars with a manual tranny.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

"The 2004 BMW 3-series. Now available with 'friggin' laser beams.'"

Edit: and rotary climate control knobs.


----------



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

SMG. If the Z4 can have it, why not the 3? Also, optional 6-speed on non M3 models.

Jordan


----------



## mutcth (Dec 9, 2002)

Adjustable lumbar on all seats, not just the 330i with sports premium package. I'd have a 325it in the driveway now (the dealer wanted to essentially give it away) if it wasn't for the lack of lumbar - the base seats drove me batty after 10 minutes, and the sports seats were better, but not quite there yet. Meanwhile, the sports seats in my friend's 330i with power lumbar are _very_ nice indeed....

Oh, and chop $5000 off of the price tag. That would be nice. 

Tom


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

*A small gripe...*

The navigation system knows (via GPS) what time it is within a few tens of nanoseconds. Why do I have to set the clock?


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Hum, here's my list...

- available Torsen LSD
- better front center arm-rest w/ storage (like current 5 series)
- 3-point rear center seat belt (gosh, don't all the economy cars have this now?)
- better headunit for the stereo (displays the track times; repeat function, in-dash changer)
- more complete dash display (oil temperature, two trip odometers, being able to display the clock and outside temperature at the same time)
- power window switches on the doors, just to piss of TD  
(but seriously, I have my reasons)
- there should be a lock and unlock button for central locking
- more dynamic camber gain for the front wheels
- aluminum hood
- better DSC (learn something from the C5 Corvette)
- more power (100+HP is a huge gap between the 330 and the M3, a model w/ 260HP should slot nicely between them)
- Servotronic steering w/ reduced assist in Sport mode (like the Z4)
- LED exterior lights (turn signals, brake lights, etc.)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

robg said:


> * My utimate car would be an Audi exterior/interior with BMW mechanicals and balance. *


Man, I thought I was the only one who thought that


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> - harder glass[/B]


Another vote for harder glass. I had to replace my windshield due to a huge chip about 6 months ago (that's not what I'm complaining about), and it's got those little sparkle microchips all over it again (the one's you really only see when the sun is at the right angle).

My '91 Toyota Corolla's front windshield held up much better than this. :bawling:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *Hum, here's my list...
> 
> - 3-point rear center seat belt (gosh, don't all the economy cars have this now?)*


That's an overall better list than mine, but I'd modify this one. Although the car really should have the 3-pointers, I'd rather see better integration of the goofy rear deck child-seat restraints into the rear deck (flush), as well as better integration of the height adjustable rear seat headrests into the rear seat back (read: lower) to improve rearward vision. Mercedes does about the best job of this (I think the headrests fold back into the rear deck when not in use).


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: A small gripe...*



bls said:


> *The navigation system knows (via GPS) what time it is within a few tens of nanoseconds. Why do I have to set the clock? *


I've wondered the same thing.

I've also noticed that the clock retains *precisely* the same delta from the GPS time, even over many months, which suggests to me that once set, the car is updating the instrument clock based on the GPS clock. If you go into NAV service mode, and then use the instrument cluster knobs to set the instrument clock as close as possible to the GPS time, it will stay there and be very precise.

Making the whole thing work completely automatically is really just a matter of some software.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *Hum, here's my list...
> 
> - more complete dash display (oil temperature, two trip odometers, being able to display the clock and outside temperature at the same time)
> - power window switches on the doors, just to piss of TD
> ...


When I had an E46, I swear I could see the time and the outside temp at the same time, as long as I was trying to display the time on the stereo.

You're wither flat-out wrong about the window switches or you drive a slushie.

And you should have a lock button. I do.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *- more complete dash display (...two trip odometers, being able to display the clock and outside temperature at the same time)*


It only costs an extra $1800 to have this option (the "high function" On Board Computer), and they throw in a GPS navigation unit with it for free!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *When I had an E46, I swear I could see the time and the outside temp at the same time, as long as I was trying to display the time on the stereo.
> 
> You're wither flat-out wrong about the window switches or you drive a slushie.
> 
> And you should have a lock button. I do. *


yup--clock on the radio, outside temp in the obc display


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

dwallersv said:


> *It only costs an extra $1800 to have this option (the "high function" On Board Computer), and they throw in a GPS navigation unit with it for free! *


Funny, but the high-function OBC is on my E36.

Multiple MPGs, Avg MPH, Miles to Empty, etc, etc...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like there are quite a few 'universal' gripes.

-I like the center windowswitches as they don't get wet in the rain. I still sometimes reach for the door, though.
-I forgot about a center detent for the mirror switch. Especially considering where it is. I ***** about this to myself constantly.
-A compartment big enough to hold a 2-county Thomas Guide (mine has to go under a front seat)
-Definitely more gauges though this is a dying trend (E65s don't have a temp gauge). I remember a friend's A2 VW GLI that had a sweet diag mode with all sorts of readings.
-A better stereo display isn't gonna happen. Just imagine its a $5000 high-end esoteric CD player, since they don't have time displays either.  An internal stacking indash changer like everyone else (not a cartridge slot in the dash like the E65) would be good.
-I want all-close to work from the key in the US (it does in Europe I think).

I'm sorta surprised that I'm not the only one who wants freaking KNOBS on the HVAC. Hell, buttons would be fine if they did what they're supposed to.

And I thought 3point rear center belts are standard...


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I knew you'd bite. 



TD said:


> *When I had an E46, I swear I could see the time and the outside temp at the same time, as long as I was trying to display the time on the stereo.*


Ah ha, notice the qualifier at the end. I shouldn't have to lose the ability to see the radio station or CD track in order to see the time and the outside temperature. Another solution would be to move the outside temp. display to the climate controls.


> *
> You're wither flat-out wrong about the window switches or you drive a slushie.*


Funny, I didn't know there was a right or wrong on this subject. First, let me share my points. Cracking all four windows w/ the current setup is a pain. Another argument has to do w/ intuition. Windows are on the door, so naturally I expect window switches to be on the door. Let's look at the sunroof switch. You could argue that it's not ergonomic to raise our hand to operate the button and it would be better to place it lower on the dash or center console. There's nothing "wrong" w/ that argument but I would counter that having the switch in front of the sunroof is more intuitive.

One other point, when I'm not shifting I put both of my hands on the steering wheel (like any professional instructor would tell you) so it doesn't matter which hand I remove from the wheel temporarily to open my windows.


> *
> And you should have a lock button. I do. *


Sorry that I wasn't being clear. I want *two* buttons, one for lock and one for unlock.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

TD said:


> *You're wither flat-out wrong about the window switches or you drive a slushie.
> 
> And you should have a lock button. I do. *


I'm glad someone else wants the window switches on the door/armrest, although Kaz makes a good argument for something I hadn't thought of (rain/snow) to leave them on the console.

The only other reason I came up with for leaving them there (I don't buy 'tradition' on this one) was, because of the separation of the switches around the shifter, it makes it very difficult to press them all at the same time (unlike having them grouped on the door/armrest).

Maybe BMW has a stouter electrical system since all windows (and the sunroof) can be opened at once with the remote, but in other brands (domestics), running all these systems is specifically *not* recommended as it stresses the electrical system and could cause failures.

I wonder if this is why there were (are?) so many window regulator problems on BMWs. I personally had a driver's side window motor (maybe just the fuse) quit working on a new Cobra convertible once when I tried to raise all the windows at one time.

And I think Jspeed means a 'rocker' style momentary lock/unlock button, where you press one side to lock, and the other to unlock, rather than just repeatedly pressing the same button to get one function or the other. It's a small thing, to be sure, but it is a pain and not that difficult to resolve...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What the setup lacks in being able to drop 2 windows at a time (did this all the time in my old Mitsu) is made up a bit by having auto up/down on EVERY window, not just auto-down for the driver like most Japanese cars. Now, doesn't the convertible have a 'all down' button?

And yes, a single lock/unlock switch sucks. And that's one I would actually want on the door. Every time I do some work on the car I gotta reach from the outside all the way over to the middle to unlock all the doors so I could open the passenger side. And if one of the others happens to be unlocked, it'll lock on the first hit and you gotta hit it again to unlock em all. :banghead: I had to deal with this 3x just yesterday.

If you wanna talk regulators, my old Galant had *6* regulators replaced. Mind you the car only came with 4.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't understand the gripe about having a single button for the lock-- it actually makes it slightly easier IMO to deal w/-- you don't have to think about which side of the button to press- its just a toggle. I like the simplicity of it. 

If I could have just one of my features-- it would actually be to have rotary climate control knobs-- the buttons are gimicky and just plain stupid. Atleast BMW is moving in th right directoin on this issue w/ the Z4 and e65-- although its managed to make the knobs look and feel cheap like everything else about those cars.

To the poster who said that he doesn't understand the complaints about the ergonomic issues: To be the 'ultimate driving machine', one should be able to operate the machine comfortably and intuitively without any needless distractions due to extraneous noises (annoying rattles), design (push button climate control, etc) or seat comfort (lack of adjustable lumbar support). Very few of the ergonomic and functional "wishes" would actually cost BMW much or actually contribute much if anything to the weight of the car detract from its performance. And i'm all for creating a better sport package w/ LSD, beefier swaps, lowered stance, etc.

I can understand some of posters' desire to have the window switches on the door. But, I honestly think that the positioninng of the drivers window (what you'll use 95% of the time), is so intuitive that it makes a lot of sense. The fact that the switches are separated is actually nice because you don't fumble for the wrong switch. Also, I find that most of the time that I'm using the window is in conjunction w/ entering a toll booth. The positioning works quite well as I'm able to put the car in neutral, and then lower the window w/ the same hand all in one motion. Very nice. The one touch feature on all windows (a rarity), takes care of the 1% of the time when you actually need to easily raise or lower more than 1 window simultaneously. Plus, I actually find it easier to find the 4 very separate switches by feel than i do on cars that have all 4 swtiches bunched on the door armrest.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

robg said:


> *If I could have just one of my features-- it would actually be to have rotary climate control knobs-- the buttons are gimicky and just plain stupid. Atleast BMW is moving in th right directoin on this issue w/ the Z4 and e65-- although its managed to make the knobs look and feel cheap like everything else about those cars.*


Like I said before, this would be one of the easier things for BMW to do because I think it's already an option on E46s destined for some other countries in the world. The 'auto-climate control' is not standard, but an option. The standard, manual HVAC controls for other E46s are, indeed, rotary dials.

But, like cloth seats, BMWNA _won't_ offer it in the US because of the 'downmarket' appearance of manual rotary HVAC controls.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm aware of the rotary knobbed E46-- and had the pleasure of using them on a 316i rental in Europe. Nice, chunky and easy to use. I missed the 5 month window of opportunity to get these on my 2001 325i. I begged my dealer to delete the auto climate control to no avail. I think they do it just to keep pace w/ "feature comparisons"-- they have to have auto climate control to be on par. What I'm suggesting BMW do is to incorporate rotary knobs for tuning an automatic climate control system-- much like Volvo and some Japanese models do. Fortunatley BMW has such a system in the new Z4- that they could easily retrofit into the e46. That way we can have our cake, and everyone else can have their precious automatic climate control. Personally, I think knobs look more upscale-- think of high end stereos vs low end ones-- more knobs less buttons. Buttons were "upscale" in the 60s--definitely not in 2002.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't know if anybody else finds this just a little aggravating but I think the gas cap is just slightly too low. I am 6 ft and when I pump gas and my arm naturally hangs, I dont quite reach far enough to pump the gas so I have to stoop down a little, and I don't think the Harmon/Kardon system is all that great, definitely not worth $600, I'm changing it already.


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Guys,

I have been driving my 2003 330Ci with Canadian M Sport Package for about a week. I previously owned 328Ci 2000 with sport suspension.

The firmer Sport Suspension II (as described on BMW Canada's website), which came with M-package, MUST be standard on all Sport packages. IT IS MUCH better handling than my old 328Ci. There is NO body roll what's so ever and the car just sits better during cornering.

Another performance goodies that came with M-package that should be standard (besides cosmetic M Aerodynamic front/rear spoilers, M door sills, M dead pedal and M-shifter):

- short shifter (new for 2003 with M-package only)
- Michelin Pilot Sport (staggered) tires
- manual Sport Seats 
- Sport Suspension II [AWESOME, compared to normal Sport Suspension]
- M Style 68 rims [they used to be offered on plain Sport Packages in Canada, but now only come with M Sport Package]

AlexM520
330Ci '03 (5-speed)
Jet Black on Black


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Climate control*



> But, like cloth seats, BMWNA _won't_ offer it in the US because of the 'downmarket' appearance of manual rotary HVAC controls.


I think that the auto A/C offered in the 3 series is similar to the one in Alfa Romeo 147. It works so much in the same way (e.g. the auto button and the fan that has to be turned all the way down with the - button. But the Alfa has rotary temperature controls, seperate for driver and co-driver. It doesn't have the odor sensor though -it is optional. I suppose that the next version of the BMW climate control will similar features.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Use color matched dashboards as in the 5 series. The black dashboards become very hot in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Parump said:


> *Use color matched dashboards as in the 5 series. The black dashboards become very hot in the summer. *


Again...

ACK!!!

The entire dash needs to be black as well as the center console. The E46 strayed re: the center console and you ended up with many shades of the same colored plastic. The sand interior center console is especially unappealing.

BLACK BLACK BLACK BLACK


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Parump said:


> *Use color matched dashboards as in the 5 series. The black dashboards become very hot in the summer. *


No, I diagree.

I'm glad the E46 has black dashboards. The glare with the sand dash in the E39 is horrible.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> *To me, the current 3 series close to perfection. There are really only a few things I'd change. Mostly, they actually just center around the interior quality. These are the little nits i've noticed after about 18 months of ownership
> 
> 1. Ergonomics
> -Use rotary climate control knobs
> ...


I agree 100%, looks wise and handling its great, but quality is horrible..its like a 10k car. I have liked my car, but this is my last. All quality issues are ignored and not fixed..the end


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

Keep the conservative, contemporary non-Bangle exterior but graft an Audi interior in there. They're the best in the biz.

6 speed manual with SMG optional.

LSD. Let me say this again to clarify: GIVE ME A FREAKIN' MECHANICAL LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL!!! One of the Torsen II designs would be ideal, thank you.

Things I got spoiled with in my C5: lots o' gauges. Oil pressure and temp., PSI readings on the tires and a big one here: Heads Up Display. I got REALLY spoiled with that last one.

More power. I'd even say this if I had a Viper SRT-10. You can never have too much power. 



I actually prefer the buttons on my HVAC over knobs. They can be more intuitive, however. Again, look to Audi.

I like the ride/handling of the current sport package. Excellent compromise. A Club Sport option would be a good idea for the trackers out there though.

What's wrong with the stopping power? The binders on my Bimmer are even better than my Vette's were! The only ones I can think of being better belong to Porsche.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mashuri said:


> *Keep the conservative, contemporary non-Bangle exterior but graft an Audi interior in there. They're the best in the biz.
> 
> *


I like the E46 interior over an Audi interior. More fuctional and easier to use, IMO :dunno:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: What would you do to improve the 3 series...*



CCs328Ci said:


> *I agree 100%, looks wise and handling its great, but quality is horrible..its like a 10k car. I have liked my car, but this is my last. All quality issues are ignored and not fixed..the end *


A black dash may, in fact, reduce glare much better than a grey or sand color dash, and if BMW were installing a black dash in all E46 models because it was due to performance considerations, i.e., better in reducing glare instead of a color-matched grey or sand dash, I would agree wholeheartedly with those who say it should remain black with all color interiors.

However, the universal 'black dash', regardless of the color of the interior, is more indicative of a car in the lowest price class, like a Hyundai or Kia ('$10k cars'), and the reason for it is not performance, but cost. This is the same reason BMW uses a black dash in all E46s - it's not performance, but because it's cheaper and saves money. It's things like this which are irritating since BMW purports to be concerned about their luxury image in the US to the extent that they won't offer cloth seats, yet they 'cheap-out' on the color of the dash in cars that don't have a black interior.

I agree with the sentiment that the E46 should have a 'color-matched' dash. I, personally, wouldn't have a sand interior, but for those who do want something other than a black interior, for a car in this price class, they should get a matching dash. If they are that concerned about 'glare', they can always opt for the black interior.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

> graft an Audi interior in there. They're the best in the biz.
> ...
> I actually prefer the buttons on my HVAC over knobs. They can be more intuitive, however. Again, look to Audi.


As I said in my original post, I'd love an Audi interior/exterior w/ BMW mechanicals. But, regarding the interior, I think Audi's ergonomics are actually a step backwards to BMWs. What I really want is Audi's interior build, material quality and attention to detail-- but more BMW-like ergonomics. For example, the dash angled towards the driver, the less fiddly and climate controls, etc. The Audi HVACs are terrible IMO in that they have lots of small, flush buttons mounted low on the dash. While the buttons may look more attractive than BMW's, they're harder to use withot taking your eyes of the road and fumbling around.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: What would you do to improve the 3 series...*



CCs328Ci said:


> *I agree 100%, looks wise and handling its great, but quality is horrible..its like a 10k car. I have liked my car, but this is my last. All quality issues are ignored and not fixed..the end *


Obviously, I sometimes feel the same way. But then, I look around at what else is out there, and I keep coming back to the 3 series:
Out of cars that I'd even bother considering:
-The Lexus IS300 and Infiniti G35 have truly cheap and awful looking interiors. Granted, they'd probably have less faults. But I atleast like the appearance of quality and these cars just don't deliver on that.
-The VW PAssat and Audi A4 are just too front-heavy, have numb steering and underdamped suspensions. the A4 also tends to have even more niggly faults than the e46. 
-The 5 series will be phased out soon, to be replaced by a lower quality new version (i'm sure of that based on the e65). The current 5 commands a rather steep price for what you get. Plus, you'd still have many of the same BMW components that could prove troublesome.

So, what would you get to replace the Ci, I struggle w/ the same dilemma? I am somewhat limited in that I want a RWD car w/ stick shift that has a nice quality interior/exterior and good design. Unfortunately, BMW is the only one that can deliver (barely).


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree with about 90% of all those responses.

Lots of informative gauges like oil temp and oil pressure would be EXTREMELY helpful. I really could care less about how many miles per gallon my car is getting in real time. Can somebody really tell me what that MPG gauge is all about? :dunno: 

I think I'd rather have a Sebring Proximity Warning System installed. Now THAT'S an idea !


----------



## seanwalmsley (Nov 23, 2002)

*Wishlist for 3 series*

1. The window controls should be where your hands go each time you want to raise a window, and that's where the window actually is.

2. The external mirrors are much too small. How many times have you started to pull out into the outside lane to discover someone was already there?

3. The HK system needs overhauling. Or give us an option of a premium stereo system (e.g., like Acura, Volvo, Lexus), even if it's got a premium price-tag.

4. The lights washer should be separate from the windshield washer.

5. More storage, better designed storage (why do I have to put my sunglasses in the ashtray?). Why no storage areas in the trunk?

6. Better (larger?) knobs for all controls--far too distracting when driving.

7. Dispense with the clown nose--it's too big and useless for those of us without the alarm system (or am I missing something here?).

8. Make the Nav system controls more intuitive (actually, make all the car's controls more intuitive).

9. Increase the rear seat just enough for an adult to ride in it.

10. Do nothing to the car's design, handling, performance (other than steady improvements, plus options for those who really want sports options--see posts above). I dread the prospect of Z4-ing the 3 series...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Wishlist for 3 series*



seanwalmsley said:


> *1. The window controls should be where your hands go each time you want to raise a window, and that's where the window actually is.
> 
> 2. The external mirrors are much too small. How many times have you started to pull out into the outside lane to discover someone was already there?
> 
> ...


I guess we all have our opinions. None of these items has ever crossed my mind while driving me BMW. And, strangely, I think every one of them would be addressed by buying an Accord.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow, so many different opinions. You know what they say--you can't please all of the people all of the time.

One thing's for sure. Most people will agree the 3 is a great car, and so will the next 3/4. Too bad they won't keep some things the same (I LOVE the look of the current interior--clown nose, HVAC, window controls and all), but they'll make changes to keep it interesting (and for the better hopefully).

We can expect a great handling car with lots of technological goodies, and I hope one that will look great (hopefully they'll keep the Bangle-effect to a minimum).


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Wishlist for 3 series*



seanwalmsley said:


> *5. More storage, better designed storage (why do I have to put my sunglasses in the ashtray?). Why no storage areas in the trunk?
> 
> 7. Dispense with the clown nose--it's too big and useless for those of us without the alarm system (or am I missing something here?).*


 #5. The convertibles have a sunglasses' holder that replaces the storage tray directly beneath the climate control unit. It is a direct replacement and the MSRP is around $50.

#7. The 'clown nose' can be activated if there is no OEM alarm. This gives the appearance of an activated alarm when the doors are locked using the remote. This might be a deterrent to the casual thief without the added expense of the alarm (the benefits of which are dubious, at best). The 'clown nose' itself is also twisted to dim the rearview mirror when the 'auto-dimming' mirror is not present.

If they'd just reduce the size of the 'clown nose' a bit, it would be much less intrusive.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

1) FLIR - should not only be for fat-ass american cars, great for deer-avoidance at high speed
2) Cat-bypass switch (should be an 'easter-egg' to avoid emissions regulations)  
3) LSD for sure!


----------

